# Seize the Day solo



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

I'm trying to learn the solo form A7X's seize the day (one of my favs ) I have a peavey vypyr and a single coil squire strat. My question is what could i do to make the solo sound better. I know ive complianed about high sounding notes before but i just cant seem to get it.... it sounds like a high distortion solo.... what are good settings... tips?? anything??

heres the solo for those who aint heard it.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ie9UdFxqlI&feature=related 

skip to 2:50

ITS DRIVING ME INSANE 

this is the reason i wanna play guitar and i cant get the damn sound...


----------



## Pepper_Roni (May 29, 2008)

ok i had like a breakthrough in the sound ....... the tube screamer thing on the vypyr helps a TON.... the notes sound alot better with it.... also just looking at the tab and going over the bends etc are helping alot i think im good for now..... now lots and lots of practice is needed


----------



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

maybe you could get a synyster gates's signiture guitar to get his sound, even thoug i heard they're really cheap quality. They're like 200 or 600 on musicians friend i think, and i think L&M sells every thing 30, 40, or 50% of the MSRP%.

GuitarSkater

:rockon2:


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

seems like you got your sound but if your amp has a low mid and high setting set your low at 60% mid at 10% and high at 100%, with the screamer that should get your sound and use all pickups on 100% except the neck pickup at around 25%.

hope you find more songs to further your guitar playing and well be here to help!

with your distortion that should get the perfect sound,
nick.


----------

